# Queries



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,

a few queries if I may:

1) If we hit the report post function, does this work?

2) Could this spam be removed from our forum section

viewtopic.php?f=62&t=314478

3) Can the quote post facility please be fixed?

Look forward to the replies

Thank you


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

SkyIns said:


> Hi,
> 
> a few queries if I may:
> 
> ...


Report post flags to mods so we see it but not you 

Spam removed 

Didn't know there was a problem with the quotes, what are you experiencing or not? :?


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> Report post flags to mods so we see it but not you
> 
> Spam removed
> 
> Didn't know there was a problem with the quotes, what are you experiencing or not? :?


Thanks for replying and removing the spam.

Quote tags seem ok today, bizarre!


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> Didn't know there was a problem with the quotes, what are you experiencing or not? :?


Hi,

quote tags not working in the insurance section.

Thanks


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

SkyIns said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know there was a problem with the quotes, what are you experiencing or not? :?
> ...


Not sure why you say that, you've quoted my post and I've quoted yours


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> SkyIns said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


This isn't the insurance section.

If you pop into our section and quote any post, they quote tags do not seem to work.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh yeah, sorry I'll have a look


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Definitely is a problem. I'd suggest permissions set wrong for that forum section.

Steve will need to have a look I think.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Well I've just tried it and seems ok :?

viewtopic.php?f=62&t=322441&p=2529894#p2529894


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've just quoted you and it's not 

Looks like BBCode is turned off, but I think it may be certain user groups possibly, as a moderator you might have different settings.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Actually it is BB Code, it says BBCode Off next to my post when editing it, same for Smilies which are also off.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've reset basic user settings for the Sky Insurance forum as it was set to not allow most things which is odd.

Quotes are now working ok I think.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looking at the rest of the insurance sections they are all the same. I've put it back as it was and I think we'll need to run this by Steve first in case it's set this way for a reason and I'd rather not mess with it.


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks folks..


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,

is this fixed?

Thanks


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi ,

is this fixed or am I doing something wrong please?

viewtopic.php?f=61&t=326110&p=2554281#p2554281

Thanks


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

SkyIns said:


> Hi,
> 
> is this fixed?
> 
> Thanks


Please try it now it let me know. 

Hi Nem, thanks for the heads up. I'm not too sure why if was turned off for those sections.

Regards,
Steve


----------

